# Hello (An Nyong Ha Se Yo )



## Master Ken (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi Group,
Just thought I'd say a quick hello to you all and look forward to future discussions on TSD.

Pil Seung

Master Ken Nessworthy
Shinson Tang Soo Do Association


----------



## exile (Sep 11, 2007)

Welcome to MT, Ken, it's good to have you with us! The Tang Soo Do forum here, and the KMA section in general, always have some excellent technical/historical discussions going and your input will be very welcome.


----------



## claireg31 (Sep 11, 2007)

hi ken
not too sure if you'll remember me, i'm Claire Grier, i train with Miles and Heather in Forres, met you at a few training seminars and compies!
Gotten some really good advice on here so far!

claire


----------



## Master Ken (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi Clair,

Yes i remember you, can not a pretty face..

How are you doing these days, where are you and where are you training...

I have been on here for ages but under a different user ID, unfortunately I forgot my login details (it's male thing) 

Regards,

Ken


----------



## Drac (Sep 11, 2007)

Master Ken said:


> Hi Group,
> Just thought I'd say a quick hello to you all and look forward to future discussions on TSD.
> 
> Pil Seung
> ...


 

Greetings and Welcome to MT Master Ken...


----------



## Lynne (Sep 11, 2007)

Hello Master Ken,

Tang Soo!


----------



## MBuzzy (Sep 11, 2007)

Welcome to MT!!  Its always good to have more TSD around!


----------



## Master Ken (Sep 11, 2007)

Thank all very much for the warm welcome... it's nice to be back..

Tang Soo!!


----------



## Kacey (Sep 11, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:

Have you considered posting a Hello in Meet & Greet, too, so MA'ists not in TSD know you're here?


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 11, 2007)

Welcome Master Ken may I ask what your old name was here on MT?
Glad to have you around.


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (Sep 11, 2007)

Hey, Master Ken, good to make a new acquaintance. 

Tang Soo!


----------



## Master Ken (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi JT,

My old name was Sipsoo Dragon...

Regards,

Ken


----------



## agemechanic03 (Sep 12, 2007)

Welcome from Korea! Happy Posting! 

Tang Soo!


----------



## Master Ken (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks.....


----------

